# I got a FCKing PROBLEM



## Trump40 (Apr 3, 2014)

Timing couldn;t be worse...
really wanted to bang this tonight...
I tried using Guaiacol for the first time in my brewing--
**MAde 20% guaiacol for 10g tren ace and 10g mast prop.

The shit blew through 4 filters...the guaiacol i watched it melt that so fast. 

I use really good sterile pvdf vacuum filters never had a problem before even with lots of EO.

Anyone know waht kind of filter i can order??

And with the watmans..how do you know thats not just eating through too??

Much Mahalo!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

Hola ..Sèniôr do u use bottle top device.. ?

ZapCap-CR

Filtration of HPLC solutions:
1. Polyamide membrane filters (NYL) for the retention of fine particles and microorganisms in HPLC/FPLC solutions when the column packing is 10 μm
2. PTFE membrane filters (TE) for the retention of particles in organic solutions; strong acids or aldehydes


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hola ..Sèniôr do u use bottle top device.. ?
> 
> ZapCap-CR
> 
> ...



Muchas Gracias.

You should have seen my face when the corning filter just blew through...priceless...:action-smiley-045:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah pretty acidic 808.. u find what u need? Holler..


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ya found it -- already on the way. 
Guess i should have check protocol better for using Gua...
Not sure how that;s gonna feel and i probably used way too much.
200mg/ml for both...tren and mast. 

I made some test base too though....20 grams dissolved very easily in 150 ml.
133mg/ml...i thought it was near impossible to get over 100mg of tne in solution? 
Shit i probably could make that stretch to 200mg.  that would perfect...but hows that pip???

IB you ever had 200mg tne?  
and the tren and [email protected] 200...should be painless??


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 4, 2014)

No on the  200mg  tne 808. I just dont like high chemical % but im sure it would work.. now one thing I would try is 40bb and 200mg tne due to the fact the bb dissapates slow out of a depot ..not sayin it would work and use gso.. 
Daniel and Nuclear have had good luck on 200 tren . They post real trials so chek last thread or pm them.. any more brazillian pics. Lol?  She local or just passin thru?


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> No on the  200mg  tne 808. I just dont like high chemical % but im sure it would work.. now one thing I would try is 40bb and 200mg tne due to the fact the bb dissapates slow out of a depot ..not sayin it would work and use gso..
> Daniel and Nuclear have had good luck on 200 tren . They post real trials so chek last thread or pm them.. any more brazillian pics. Lol?  She local or just passin thru?



wifey status.  Met her surfing hookipa she kept droppin in on me 
been with her for years...she got my initals tatted on her ribs like 2months in i was trippin;'  n she never had a tattoo before...

--the tren and mast @ 200 was too easy but i did 18%BB, 20%Guaiacol 3%BA and the rest GSO.

TNE was the same formula and i know i get 200 to hold...
you are saying you don;t like the BB and GUAIACOL that high?  or the compound?


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 4, 2014)

I was thinking simply that 1.5 or even 2ml for the daily would be way better than 3ml.
This tren is so damn dark brown....it looks like the killer top shelf.  Can't wait to see how much this shit hurts when it hits the blood....fck, bet i puke


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 4, 2014)

Diesel808 said:


> wifey status.  Met her surfing hookipa she kept droppin in on me
> been with her for years...she got my initals tatted on her ribs like 2months in i was trippin;'  n she never had a tattoo before...
> 
> --the tren and mast @ 200 was too easy but i did 18%BB, 20%Guaiacol 3%BA and the rest GSO.
> ...



Oh very cool ..im sure she keeps u in line  .lol. 
Yeah I just dont like the high chemicals needed to keep the compound from crashing , tne is great otherwise, pin a bit In the forearms and get swole..
I cant wait till the coffee is put to test.. hey toss a pic of it here or mail me a pic I gotta see the evil darkness..


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 5, 2014)

gonna be maybe 3 more days for the filters to arrive...


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 6, 2014)

Tren ace and Mast P blend 200mg/ml each = 100mg/ml each in blend


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 6, 2014)

dark and that's mixed with more mast P than tren


----------



## squatster (Apr 15, 2014)

that stuff looks yummy
I LOVE MY JUICE


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 15, 2014)

How did these turn out?


----------



## Sully (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow. That Tren is crazy dark. Although, shooting it in front of a black jug prolly makes it darker in the pic than it really is.


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 15, 2014)

My TRA doesn't get that dark but I only use BA BB and MCT

The raw powder looked to be the same color as your image.  

I do TRA @100
TRE @250
Mast E is easy @250
Never done Mast P 

I feel a challenge upon myself now to get TRA @200


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol. Crazy fuk. I got mast e 300 that has gone from gold to coffee in 6 months and is crazy good.


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 16, 2014)

so the individual blends were TRA @ 200mg/ml.  and the MASTP @200mg/ml.
I mixed them together....
so per ML that made them 100mg each.  unless my math is wrong.  
I feel way less affected but i was doing TRA @ 150-200mg a day.  
Just bumped up dosage...
just shot 2ml of the tren and mast blend...
AND

i just brewed a super blend NOT BULLSHITTIn.....
20g of TNE with 2.5g Test Ace in 60 ml.
so that should be something like 333 mg of tne and 42mg of test ace.
I did 15ml of guaiacol  + 12 ml BB + 1.5ml BA and the rest GSO.
Shit held long enough to get it in vials.  One got kinda milky the other started to grow tiny crystals but little bit of heat and they went clear again. 
shot 1ml of that with 2ml of the coffee.
Time to go hit 24 fitness.

we will see.  IDK but i thought it was impossible to get massive amounts of TNE to hold.
either my leg will not work tomorrow or GUAIACOL is a "hell of a drug""


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 16, 2014)

I can't really tell anymore this cycle is going on too long.
definitely more lumps at injection sites but minimal PIP 
no swelling or redness just doesnt break down as fast and is harder
idk maybe this shit is slower releasing and im gonna get kanacked with the hormone blast 
But unless my test base is shit then in about an hour i should be raging


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Wow. That Tren is crazy dark. Although, shooting it in front of a black jug prolly makes it darker in the pic than it really is.



it was a lot darker before it got cut 50% with the mast prop. 
that picture is the blend


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 16, 2014)

Im not longer taking any of my older stuff so if my new brews are bunk ingredients then i will definitely know in about a week


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 16, 2014)

Right on 808 good to hear how it went..so do you smell like a burnt oak barrel as you hit 24 hours ? Lol ..Guialacol bbq is something fo sho..


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 17, 2014)

Action!
So the two jugs of the test looked like those concentrated juice cans from back in the day you'd put in the freezer.  Wouldnt even move...like a frozen slushy.
Crashed hard -- but that's how i like it.  Guess you can squeeze whatever you want in when u use guai...

and feelin' the tren 
two thumbs up!


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Right on 808 good to hear how it went..so do you smell like a burnt oak barrel as you hit 24 hours ? Lol ..Guialacol bbq is something fo sho..



i know it's hilarious...try getting that shit on your face and mouth...smoike house ribs!!  :spam::sniper:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2014)

ROFGLOL.... brazillian bbq perhaps.


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 18, 2014)

I need some caber.  Fucking prami -- took too much and woke up vomitting and had to lay in bed all damn day feeling like shit!

LMAO, seriously, that shit is crippling.  I thought i would bet better pros from it than caber but naw, need me some cabergoline.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 18, 2014)

How much are you taking?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 18, 2014)

Diesel808 said:


> I need some caber.  Fucking prami -- took too much and woke up vomitting and had to lay in bed all damn day feeling like shit!
> 
> LMAO, seriously, that shit is crippling.  I thought i would bet better pros from it than caber but naw, need me some cabergoline.




Take Bromo - you'll thank me later


----------



## Trump40 (Apr 19, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> How much are you taking?



I was doing .25 then .50  
accidentally dosed myself with who knows how much though that last time.  

Prami just makes me so sleepy.

....alright, i'll give bromo a try.


----------

